
Megathread: India-Pakistan Border Skirmish - aginovski
https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/avafxp/megathread_indiapakistan_border_skirmish/
======
Dahoon
_" Indian megathread: India-Pakistan Border Skirmish"_ would be as better
title in my opinion. It is an Indian subreddit and very one-sided, stating
things like "this is all because Pakistan supports terrorist" etc. yet not a
word about why the official death-tolls from India mentions _militants_ killed
in Pakistani attacks on Indian military installations.

I'm neither Indian or Pakistani or rooting for either side. Just pointing out
it is one-sided and that _both_ sides support and use
terrorists/militants/whatever.

